# Black Firday Score, Panther, DX, Airflow



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 29, 2013)

Nice scores today. 

1951 Schwinn Panther





1949 Schwinn DX




Hiawatha Badged Shelby Airflow


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 29, 2013)

Those are georgeous! Care to share how you found them?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 29, 2013)

Zowieeeeeee


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 29, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Those are georgeous! Care to share how you found them?




The Schwinn came from a guy in Memphis TN, and the Shelby came from Atlanta.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 29, 2013)

Double Nickle said:


> The Schwinn came from a guy in Memphis TN, and the Shelby came from Atlanta.




Well that answers the question of where you found them anyway.  I always love to hear how people come up with their finds when its more interesting than just on CL or Ebay.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Nov 29, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Well that answers the question of where you found them anyway.  I love always love to hear how people come up with their finds when its more interesting than just on CL or Ebay.




Oh! Sorry, The Schwinns came from CL and they Airflow was from a guy Contacting me on the my AVBS Facebook page asking me if I was interested!

Here's is my business Facebook page. (Shameless plug)
https://www.facebook.com/AmericanVintageBicycleSupply


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 29, 2013)

Double Nickle said:


> Oh! Sorry, The Schwinns came from CL and they Airflow was from a guy Contacting me on the my AVBS Facebook page asking me if I was interested!
> 
> Here's is my business Facebook page. (Shameless plug)
> https://www.facebook.com/AmericanVintageBicycleSupply




Just change out the rack on the panther to the right one and yer golden!... Nice finds!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 29, 2013)

Nice bikes and finds!!


----------

